# Intensity or Insanity? How Much is Too Much?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Questiono you think that the intensity of your workout is ???THE THING??? that gives you results or is it more about being consistent with your workouts? The reason I ask is because I???m following your Burn The Fat, Feed The Muscle nutrition program and I also just got a new high-intensity workout program called the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

